# Great Deal CWC All American 1940-ish $200!!!



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 18, 2019)

A very sweet OG paint bike with a killer badge, drop tube decal, and drop stand which has been floundering on Craigslist at $200!  Not mine by the way.
https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/bik/d/dillsburg-vintage-1940-cleveland/7001314487.html










@John G04


----------



## 1motime (Oct 18, 2019)

Very fair price!


----------



## bike (Oct 18, 2019)

too far away darn it


----------



## TieDye (Oct 18, 2019)

Drooling......


----------



## TieDye (Oct 18, 2019)

@kshimp41 Is this bike near you?


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2019)

Kinda think its a scam. Thought it looked like @Freqman1 porch , and there 3 postings all different prices.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 18, 2019)

She's a real sweety! Someone get her before I find room for another...


----------



## TieDye (Oct 18, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Kinda think its a scam. Thought it looked like @Freqman1 porch I thought, and there 3 postings all different prices.



I'm not finding 3 posts, just one.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2019)

There used to be 3 ads, one was for $750. I’ll call later today and find it a new home on the cabe if I’m able to buy it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Kinda think its a scam. Thought it looked like @Freqman1 porch , and there 3 postings all different prices.




Not my bike or deck but if that's for real its a smok'n deal. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2019)

Going to call him at 3 today. I’ll keep everyone updated, thanks @New Mexico Brant for the heads up.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2019)

Going to pick it up sometime this weekend!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2019)

Nvm the original owner has decided she now wants $400 for it and I said I wasn’t gonna pay that so its back up. 4 hour round trip for me so doesn’t really make sense for me anymore.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 18, 2019)

The Craigslist listing was WAY too specific with too many detailed photos to be offered by "the little old lady down the street".  Someone knows what they have.  Nice bike even at the "new: price.  It will go quickly


----------



## TieDye (Oct 18, 2019)

If you take a better look at the pics, you'll see the fork is not correct, it is way newer, like from the 50's.  It should be prewar not postwar. Also, I think the faded color of the head does not match the tank, fenders, or rack. If the head faded, the front of the tank would have too. It appears the frame was from a different bike, and the blue and fork parts added to make it complete but not original.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 18, 2019)

TieDye said:


> If you take a better look at the pics, you'll see the fork is not correct, it is way newer, like from the 50's.  It should be prewar not postwar. Also, I think the faded color of the head does not match the tank, fenders, or rack. If the head faded, the front of the tank would have too. It appears the frame was from a different bike, and the blue and fork parts added to make it complete but not original.



So it's another Craigslist scam?


----------



## TieDye (Oct 18, 2019)

1motime said:


> So it's another Craigslist scam?



I don't think there's evidence to call it a "scam" but I think a buyer should know what they are really looking at.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 18, 2019)

Playing around with pricing.  I have been through this before.  Frustrating and generally time wasting.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 18, 2019)

Yeah, sorry folks, something isn't right with the seller, now it is priced at $400??  Caution is advised.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 18, 2019)

Not a scam but i guess saying your gonna clean it and ride it is not a acceptable response?? I said that and he goes, “well its already clean” ok i’m sure it could be waxed, “No should be restored” ok whatever. Apparently the lady who gave it to him is a very good friend and shes the original owner. I guess they think it belongs in a museum. I personally would rather sell a bike and think its being ridden but thats just me.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 21, 2019)

Its been deleted, maybe it sold??


----------



## 1motime (Oct 21, 2019)

Will we ever know?


----------



## John G04 (Oct 21, 2019)

No he’s gonna raise the price too $600. In his world the price of parts doesn’t matter and its worth that because he says so. He said he’s gonna keep it that high because it shouldn’t be parted but if its been pieced together?


----------



## TieDye (Oct 21, 2019)

Oh well, it's a pieced together bike and it would maybe have been worth $200.  There are many other ladies bikes for me to be offered, to buy, etc.  On to the next one.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 21, 2019)

Its Craigslist..........Dreamers and time wasters..........


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 21, 2019)

On eBay now...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cleveland-Welding-Company-All-American-Women-s-Bicycle-1940/163871705816


----------



## 1motime (Oct 21, 2019)

Local pickup only  Too much trouble to box and ship.   Don't forget your fees!  Round and round he goes!


----------



## 1motime (Nov 5, 2019)

Price drop to $299!  One third off.  Getting reluctantly back to reality.  He should have taken the cash offer.  Now the fees will hurt


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2019)

A lot of controversy. over this bike.It only $300,not $3000.Good price,nice lookin.


----------

